# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  "Russia" in Japanese?
So how is the word for "Russia" supposed to be written in Japanese? 魯国 or ロシア?  Textbook uses the latter, while an online dictionary the former...

----------


## Анатолий

> So how is the word for "Russia" supposed to be written in Japanese? 魯国 or ロシア?  Textbook uses the latter, while an online dictionary the former...

 魯国  and 露  must be out-of-date. ロシア  is common. They use 露  in abbreviations: e.g. 露和字典 [Ro-Wa jiten] Russian-Japanese dictionary, 日露戦争  [Nichi-Ro senso:] Japanese-Russian war

----------

Анатолий　有難う (Hope I managed to spell this right  ::  ) 
So, do you have any idea why 魯国 went out of use?  Seems like 韓国  or 中国  are still used, no kana there...

----------


## Анатолий

> Анатолий　有難う (Hope I managed to spell this right  ) 
> So, do you have any idea why 魯国 went out of use?  Seems like 韓国  or 中国  are still used, no kana there...

 どういたしまして 
No, I don't know. Try google, you may get an idea about frequency and prove me wrong. East Asian country names are normally written in Kanji, as they themselves use those characters (Koreans use Hanja (=Kanji) in parallel to Hangul (phonetical script)).
Short names for countries in characters are used in abbreviations and listings, e.g.:
英、米、日、露、濠

----------

Can't prove you wrong because you're right.  That kanji combo is used very rarely, I only got 500 odd hits for Japanese pages (although, tons of hits in Chinese). 
And I figured out the probable reason for why this isn't used.  The other meaning of that kanji is "foolish", as it turns out. http://zhongwen.com/cgi-bin/zi3.cgi?uni=9B6F 
So I guess it wasn't politically correct.

----------


## ST

it`s just because they very like Russia  :: 
BTW, "RO" is "stupid", yes, but there is kanjis like "open", and "dew" (look at *Анатолий* post), whith same sound...pick which you like....

----------

I got 14,700 hits for 露国, and only 500 hits for 魯国.  Plus, I couldn't establish from the context of the pages I managed to translate that 魯国 actually means Russia.  I think the dictionary was somewhat misleading.  The correct kanji for Russia (even if rarely used) should be 露国 -- "dew country".  Wow, sounds so poetic.  ::

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

the kanji for western countries aren't used often. for example, 
独国 = ドイツ
米国 = アメリカ
仏国 = フランス
英国 =イギリス
露国 = ロシア 
it's because of their history. japan has had contact with Korea (韓国) and China (中国) for much longer than with western countries. plus the kanji for those countries are actually used in their respective countries (although Korean really doesn't use much kanji anymore, they're still there). For example, in Chinese, "China" is still 中国 (but pronounced "Zhongguo"). 
hope this helps.

----------


## ST

Heh, it is "middle earth", like Tolkien...  ::

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

lol. kind of.  ::

----------


## faedia

[quote=Анатолий] 

> Анатолий　有難う (Hope I managed to spell this right  ) 
> So, do you have any idea why 魯国 went out of use?  Seems like 韓国  or 中国  are still used, no kana there...

 どういたしまして 
No, I don't know. Try google, you may get an idea about frequency and prove me wrong. East Asian country names are normally written in Kanji, as they themselves use those characters (Koreans use Hanja (=Kanji) in parallel to Hangul (phonetical script)).
Short names for countries in characters are used in abbreviations and listings, e.g.:
英、米、日、露、濠[/quote:ehazsktz]
which is 濠??

----------


## LAMER

Hi,
I've never heard about the 魯国 for Russia. Where did you get that version?

----------


## faedia

pretty old(furui), i suppose  ::

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=faedia] 

> Originally Posted by "passer_by":13k1wena  Анатолий　有難う (Hope I managed to spell this right  ) 
> So, do you have any idea why 魯国 went out of use?  Seems like 韓国  or 中国  are still used, no kana there...   どういたしまして 
> No, I don't know. Try google, you may get an idea about frequency and prove me wrong. East Asian country names are normally written in Kanji, as they themselves use those characters (Koreans use Hanja (=Kanji) in parallel to Hangul (phonetical script)).
> Short names for countries in characters are used in abbreviations and listings, e.g.:
> 英、米、日、露、濠

 which is 濠??[/quote:13k1wena]
Australia - 濠州 (ごうしゅう) Gōshū 
Very old question but it was unanswered.

----------


## faedia

thank you Анатолий!

----------

